# Super Sport



## vincev (Feb 3, 2016)

I am going to sell this Super Sport on C.L.  It is in beautiful original condition down to the bbar wrap and new tires.Do ya think I should ask $400 or is that too much....................


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 3, 2016)

That is a 1973 model in Sunset Orange with a 22" (small) frame. Judging by sold prices on eBay I think $200 to $300 would be more appropriate depending on your local market. You might get more since it still has the original Brooks saddle and the paint, decals and chrome appear to be excellent. Best of luck whatever you ask.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 3, 2016)

I always start at the first number im thinking...you can always lower the price. $400 seems a bit high but you never know. Ive sold a few suburbans speedsters and varsitys for $250-$350. Wont get it if you dont ask.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Feb 4, 2016)

nice!!


----------

